# Locking Ignition Problem - 2K2 SL



## SoonerSteve (Jul 20, 2004)

Brand new to this forum and brand new to the Nissan world. First, some quick background. Just purchased (a month ago) a 2K2 SL w/40K miles from the original owner. I've run into two problems however that I cannot seem to find answers to having scoured the past posts. So if this has already been covered somewhere else, forgive me and please point me in the right direction.

Three times now the ignition has "locked" where my wife (2x) and myself (once) can't turn the key to start the engine. First time it happened to me I thought nothing of it, jiggled with the steering column a bit and got it to turn. However, it's now happened to my wife the last two times with yhe most serious time happening the other night. She wrestled with it for a good fifteen minutes. I had to come out and get jiggy with it for about five minutes before it would turn. 

Seeing as how banning my wife from driving the car is out of the question, I'd like to know if anyone else has had this problem? And if so, what is it and how do I go about fixing it?

My other issue is that it appears as if the original owner did very little in the way of maintenance or service work. She had an extended warranty on the car from Nissan North America, which I am in the process of having transferred. In gathering maintenance records to do this (she kept none & had the oil changed at Wal-Mart...  ) and I have found very intermittent oil changes and no scheduled preventive maintenance had been done.

So what now? I'm a firm believer in Valvoline every 5K miles and have already had an oil change done along with a cleaning of the resevoir. But what maintenance do you Altima owners reccomend I get done at this point?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

SoonerSteve said:


> My other issue is that it appears as if the original owner did very little in the way of maintenance or service work. She had an extended warranty on the car from Nissan North America, which I am in the process of having transferred. In gathering maintenance records to do this (she kept none & had the oil changed at Wal-Mart...  ) and I have found very intermittent oil changes and no scheduled preventive maintenance had been done.


Eek... I don't think I'd buy a car (any car) from someone who didn't take at least reasonable care of it. But I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you didn't know until after you bought it.


----------



## SoonerSteve (Jul 20, 2004)

blitzboi said:


> Eek... I don't think I'd buy a car (any car) from someone who didn't take at least reasonable care of it. But I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you didn't know until after you bought it.


I didn't.

:balls:


----------

